# What's the best way to remove mold from peeled logs?



## gfisher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have several peeled white oak logs i have left outside in the rain a few days and they're now green. And fuzzy. It might even be a pollen buildup since most of it is on the bottom side of them. I thought about using a pressure washer but didn't know if it would harm the surface or not.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

A pressure washer would work, shouldn't hurt them if you're careful.


----------

